# Movicol makes me throwup!



## Mark Anthony (Sep 3, 2011)

I have not been diagnosed with IBS. Ive been told i have fecal impaction. I have a skin/autoimmune dieaease called scleroderma, and it seems to be responsible.After some lactulose, senakot, a movicol and an enema, i had a throwing up/toilet session and now it seems impossible for me to keep movicol down.Ive tried the chocolate movicol and mixing it with squash and eating salt after every gulp. - i just feel uncontrollably sick wen i taste it.Ive heard of picolax tablets, are these effective? Bearing in mind it appears my impaction is quite high in my bowels so apparantly weaker laxatives like lactulose would be inaffective. Appatantly...


----------



## Minks (Jun 1, 2011)

Mark Anthony said:


> I have not been diagnosed with IBS. Ive been told i have fecal impaction. I have a skin/autoimmune dieaease called scleroderma, and it seems to be responsible.After some lactulose, senakot, a movicol and an enema, i had a throwing up/toilet session and now it seems impossible for me to keep movicol down.Ive tried the chocolate movicol and mixing it with squash and eating salt after every gulp. - i just feel uncontrollably sick wen i taste it.Ive heard of picolax tablets, are these effective? Bearing in mind it appears my impaction is quite high in my bowels so apparantly weaker laxatives like lactulose would be inaffective. Appatantly...


Hi, I also have an autoimmune disease which caused my IBS-C. I never got an official diagnosis, I just know it's nothing else so had to be this. The thing that saved my life was acacia fiber. I take 2 TBS daily and I could take more but don't need it right now.I wonder for you if you tried to get things moving with fiber instead of trying to blow out the impaction. I also use the IBS diet of soluble fiber vs insoluble fiber. Have you tried a low residue diet? Try that for a few days to avoid cramping from fiber and get things moving that way maybe.It's all trial and error I think and being uncomfortable is part of it. Good Luck


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey if your are really bunged up and have not gone BM in more then couple of days you may want to consider getting an ennema bag kit from a local pharmacy, I know when I gotten really bunged up these have really helped. Also another option may mean using a stimulant laxative with a stool softner like milk of magesium, anyways just suggestions. I have used movicol but I had to take on a empty stomach I could not take it with food, I have stopped using it because it seems to upset my stomach. Anyways best of luck.Andrew


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

aaltimas1 said:


> Hey if your are really bunged up and have not gone BM in more then couple of days you may want to consider getting an ennema bag kit from a local pharmacy, I know when I gotten really bunged up these have really helped. Also another option may mean using a stimulant laxative with a stool softner like milk of magesium, anyways just suggestions. I have used movicol but I had to take on a empty stomach I could not take it with food, I have stopped using it because it seems to upset my stomach. Anyways best of luck.Andrew


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Try psyllium it is available at health shops and is natural and works wonderfully. you need so little to swallow you shouldnt throw up with it


----------

